# Der Pizza - Thread



## Moose (18. Oktober 2003)

So, hier dann wie angekündigt die Plattform zum Pizza-Termin:

Wir müssen bestimmt vorbestellen, also wäre es ratsam, eine ungefähre Anzahl der Hungrigen zu bestimmen.

Bitte überredet unbedingt Eure Hälften dazu, sich und uns einmal kennenzulernen (viele von denen werden immer ausgeschlossen, wenn wir uns treffen ... Ihr könnt zwar auch bestimmt schnell Pizza essen, frustriert dabei aber niemanden der langsamer isst!)

Termin soll sein: Freitag 24.10. abends.
Ort: voraussichtlich Fellini







Ich schlage vor, dass wir am Montag vorbestellen ... , oder?


----------



## 007ike (18. Oktober 2003)

oh wunder du, so hold......

ich konnte meine bessere Hälfte überzeugen und wir werden beide da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (19. Oktober 2003)

Das macht vier 

007ike + 007ike/2 + moose + lonnimo = 4

(lonnimo = moose/2)


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Oktober 2003)

... wir, Einheimischer und Einheimische kommen auch, obwohl es uns schwer fällt, nach Gestern überhaupt an Essen zu denken.

Gruß,

Eh. + Eh.


----------



## Christina (19. Oktober 2003)

Auch ich konnte durch frühzeitiges "Vorbuchen" meine Hälfte davon überzeugen, dass am kommenden Freitag Pizza wichtiger ist als Lernen.


----------



## Wiseman (19. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde eigentlich gerne kommen, mache das aber davon abhänigig ob ich meine LAG überzeugen kann.

Aber so wie es ausschaut werde ich mich durchsetzen 

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (19. Oktober 2003)

Ok, bisher:

007ike + 007ike/2 + moose + lonnimo + Eh. + Eh. + Christina + Christina/2 + wiseman (+ Burgfräulein?)

*= 9 - 10 Personen ...* 

... es wäre wahrscheinlich gut, nicht nur eine Pizza zu bestellen!


----------



## Pandur (19. Oktober 2003)

ich habe ja gestern bereits mündlich abgesagt. 
Ich bin schon verplant. 
Aber lieber nochmal schriftlich, dann könnt Ihr besser planen mit der Reservierung vom Tisch.
Lasst es euch schmecken.

P.S.: Waren 2 schöne Touren die letzen 2 Tage. Und so viele Leute...


----------



## scotty23 (19. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

also meine bessere Hälfte und ich sind auch dabei  
Wir haben beschlossen, die kommende Woche nichts
mehr zu essen...

ciao


----------



## Moose (19. Oktober 2003)

... eigentlich sollte ich das auch machen!
Also, Wasser und Tee bis Freitag ...

Rechne rechne:

... + Scottty23 + Scotty23/2 - Pandur = 11 - 12 Personen


----------



## 007ike (19. Oktober 2003)

das entwickelt sich ja langsam zur Hochzeit von Kanaan 

Vielleicht sollten wir den ganzen Pizzaschuppen ordern? 

Oder die Mensa?????

Wir haben heute schon mal geübt, wenn es mal irgendwann Pizza marathons gibt, werden wir garantiert die Teamwertung für uns gewinnen können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (19. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (19. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (19. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (19. Oktober 2003)

...ich weiß auch schon was ich anziehen werde:


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)




----------



## tozzi (20. Oktober 2003)

...deshalb bin ich beim Pizza-Vernichten natürlich dabei !
Tja, meine bessere Hälfte brauche ich nicht zu fragen-es gibt zur Zeit keine.
Darum, Ihr männlichen Biker, nehmt sie alle ruhig mit Eure besseren Hälften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

...he vorsicht!

Wir könnten ABER schauen ob nicht noch jemand eine einsame Schwester hat, die gerne Pizza ist..............


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

... ich könnte ja versuchen, wieder eine Blondine zu organisieren, wird aber schwer werden die dann ohne Macker mitzubringen.
Wenn wisemans Burgfräulein nicht mitkommt, dann könnt Ihr ja als Pärchen gehen ...  (an der Anzahl Frauen sollte es eigentlich nicht scheitern, pro forma meine ich ...  ).


----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2003)

bevor ihr pizza-essend in frauenkleidern durch die stadt lauft und den einheimischen in seinem tollen kostüm verfolgt, sollte morgen erst einmal die kalorienverbrennung im vordergrund stehen !!! (wenn das mal keine rechtfertigung ist, hier im thread meine nachricht unterzubringen)

also, wer ausser moose ist noch bereit die nordwestsaarländische gegend morgen mittag um 14.00h  zu erkunden ?


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leeqwar _
> *bevor ihr pizza-essend in frauenkleidern durch die stadt lauft und den einheimischen in seinem tollen kostüm verfolgt, sollte morgen erst einmal die kalorienverbrennung im vordergrund stehen !!! (wenn das mal keine rechtfertigung ist, hier im thread meine nachricht unterzubringen)
> 
> also, wer ausser moose ist noch bereit die nordwestsaarländische gegend morgen mittag um 14.00h  zu erkunden ? *



Mach doch dazu einen neuen Thread auf!
Wenn das Wetter richtig mies ist, dann würde ich die Tour lieber verschieben ... .
Nicht so einfach, gell?


----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2003)

dachte, ich könnte eine art schlechtes gewissen erzeugen...

bei schlechtem wetter, können wir auf donnerstag oder später verschieben. saartext meldet für morgen kalt aber weitgehend trocken.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2003)

Also ich würd schon gerne mitkommen, allerdings befanden sich unter der Geburtstagsgesellschaft 3 Erkältungsgeplagte und ich fürchte mich hats nun auch erwischt  
Ich bin zwar noch nicht völlig im Eimer, aber bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob fit genug für so ne Tour , ich sag aber auf jeden Fall heute noch Bescheid ok?


----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2003)

@einheimischer: moose kann dich bestimmt irgendwie "fit" spritzen, die moderne sportmedizin kennt da ja sozusagen keine grenzen mehr...
aber nu ernsthaft: sag halt früh genug bescheid, da wir irgendwie die anfahrt klären müssen. auf jeden fall schonmal ein frohes "gute besserung" !


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2003)

Ja, ich sag Dir so in 3-4 Stunden Bescheid, dann habe ich mein "Grippevernichtungsprogramm" durchgezogen und wenn es fruchtet komme ich mit, wenn nicht...


----------



## scotty23 (20. Oktober 2003)

Also bei mir funtzt das leider morgen Mittag nicht


@Moose
gut dass ich die Weste und deine Camelbakblase am Samstag mit hatte
Total verpennt dass ich die Sachen im Rucksack hatte.

bis denne


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leeqwar _
> *@einheimischer: moose kann dich bestimmt irgendwie "fit" spritzen, die moderne sportmedizin kennt da ja sozusagen keine grenzen mehr...
> aber nu ernsthaft: sag halt früh genug bescheid, da wir irgendwie die anfahrt klären müssen. auf jeden fall schonmal ein frohes "gute besserung" ! *



mmmmmmmh, also bei Plus gibt es Zitronensaft-Konzentrat ohne Konservierungsstoffe. Eine Spritze würde ich an der Sportmedizin bestimmt finden ... .
Ascorbinsäure Intravenös - aua!
Was auch noch hilft ist Karottensalat mit Pfeffer und viel Zitrone.
Oder einen Marathon bei Piss-Wetter a la Münsingen fahren. Dabei dann so unterkühlt ankommen, dass die Erkältung erfroren ist ... .
Ansonsten: Tee trinken!
 (nein, kein Bier!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Ja, ich sag Dir so in 3-4 Stunden Bescheid, dann habe ich mein "Grippevernichtungsprogramm" durchgezogen und wenn es fruchtet komme ich mit, wenn nicht...  *



Also wenn weder der Einheimische, noch Scotty mitkommen können, dann ist ernstahft zu überlegen, ob wir das nicht verschieben sollten?
Wo steckt eigentlich Christina? Und was sagt die dazu?


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

Genau!
Verschiebt es! Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, aber diese Woche läuft das wahrscheinlich bei mir nicht!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2003)

Lass mal gut sein mit der Spritze , ich bleib lieber beim Tee 


 (Grippetee)


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

Gutes Stichwort, werde mir mal eine heiße Zirtone bereiten.


----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2003)

habe fest zugesagt, wir dürfen ja bestimmt nochmal kommen...
morgen ist laut wetterbericht der letzte halbwegs trockene tag. ich denke, ich werde auf jeden fall hinfahren.


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht sollten wir lieber doch einen Samstag oder Sonntag anpeilen ... ?

Noch was: 
(ich habe ja gelernt zu delegieren) ...
Ich ernenne hiermit Scotty23 zum Mann der Tisch-Reservierung!
Ich finde, er ist dazu geeignet!!!
Falls sich nicht noch ein paar mehr melden (leeqwar, aloha, ...???), dann reicht ein Tisch für 13 Leute (ach ja, und 13 Stühle!) ... .

Geht das, Scotty23 ??
Ansonsten macht Mama das ... .


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leeqwar _
> *habe fest zugesagt, wir dürfen ja bestimmt nochmal kommen...
> morgen ist laut wetterbericht der letzte halbwegs trockene tag. ich denke, ich werde auf jeden fall hinfahren. *



Dann gib mir auch noch ein paar Stunden Bedenkzeit!
(Hast Du ein Auto oder fährst Du mit dem Zug?)


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

Also gut, dann fahrt mal hin.

Aber wenn das mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag steigt, würde ich mit wollen. Da bin ich auch noch nie gefahren und dort ist viel Wald, auch geheimnisvoller Wald.
Bin doch schon dort gefahren, aber nur den Saarlandradweg, quasi die Gegend gestreift.


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

@ moose, wenn ihr dann morgen nach Schmelz fahrt, was hälst du von Donnerstag für die Auswertung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2003)

also, mein vorschlag:
wenn das wetter morgen mitspielt, fahren wir (die halt können) sozusagen als vorhut. einen platz (rad+person) habe ich noch, muss meine rückbank umklappen. 
wir fragen dann an, ob wir an dem dritten vorgeschlagenen termin nochmal kommen können (31.10). ich denke das grösste problem bei terminabsprachen in der nächsten zeit wird das schwer einschätzbare wetter sein.


----------



## Christina (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich "stecke" im Büro, wie meistens um diese Uhrzeit! Daraus ergibt sich in logischer Konsequenz auch direkt, dass ich am Dienstag zur genannten Uhrzeit nicht antreten kann. Und in der ersten Semesterwoche krieg ich prinzipiell keinen Urlaub , da mein Chef da immer unter Strom steht (nein, ich arbeite nicht bei den E-Technikern). Falls wir das ganze am Wochenende mal wiederholen sollten, wäre ich allerdings dabei.
Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter morgen!


----------



## scotty23 (20. Oktober 2003)

O.K. Mama

ich reserviere mal am besten das ganze Fellini 
für uns  

@ Einheimischer
Alles wird gut, spätestens am 24.10.03. Mußt nur dieses Buch 
lesen....







ciao


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich wusste, dass ich auf Dich zählen kann!


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch die Adresse, am besten mit Parktipp 

Haben wir eine Uhreit, ok werde alles nochmals lesen........


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

..........nee wir haben keine Uhrzeit...........

Vorschlag 19.00 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christina (20. Oktober 2003)

19 Uhr war auch vorher schon mal im Gespräch, oder? Find ich jedenfalls gut.
Die Adresse ist Rotenbergstraße 30, falls jemand ein Navigationssystem haben sollte. Parken kann man wohl am besten vor der LVA (Autobahnausfahrt Bismarckbrücke, über die Brücke, immer gerade aus, bis zur Kreuzung mit der Total-Tankstelle, dort auf der linken Seite ist die LVA, davor sind Parkplätze), am Landwehrplatz oder für Ortskundige im Nauwieser Viertel - viel Spaß dabei .  
Grafisch sieht das dann so aus:


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

du bist echt die Frau Karte, wahnsinn! Super Service 

Dort hab ich schon öfters nach einem Parkplatz gesucht, wird schon gehn


----------



## Christina (20. Oktober 2003)

Danke, wenn das im Gelände mit der Orientierung (am besten ohne Karte) auch so gut klappen würde, wäre es mir lieber!   Aber dafür hab ich ja Moose, gell?


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

........mit den besseren Hälften!

Kaum haben sie mal einen Tag Urlaub, bzw. Ferien, schon verabreden sie sich mit irgendwelchen, dahergelaufenen Studiumsfreundinnen!
Und dann unternehmen sie lieben etwas mit diesen Hühnern, als mit mir und euch! 

Unglaublich! Und dann die fadenscheinliche Ausrede: ja, es kommt selten vor, dass wir uns im letzten Jahr gesehn haben, und wenn es jetzt mal funktioniert! Außerdem ist Freitag der aller aller einzige Tag an dem das geht!

Was soll man da sagen 

Also scotty23, wenn noch möglich, bitte einen Platz streichen.

Aber ich komme!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2003)

@007ike

komm gibs zu, Du hast nur Angst vor tozzis Charme und traust Dich nun nicht mehr, Sie mitzubringen  

@leeqwar

so Leid es mir tut, aber ich muss für morgen absagen, ich habe eben feststellen müssen, dass ich tatsächlich Fieber habe   und mit Fieber, mache ich grundsätzlich keinen Sport, sorry


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2003)

nicht weinen, darfst auch neben meiner Freundin sitzen


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

... das wird Deine Freundin noch bereuen!
Nämlich dann, wenn Du weiterhin mit uns Touren unternimmst und sie sich allmählich fragt, wer wir wohl sind, und was Du da wohl stundenlang machst ... .


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

Ganz genau so sieht es aus! 
@einheimischer, Mann du bist echt großzügig


----------



## tozzi (20. Oktober 2003)

...das mit den Frauen. Wenn jeder eine mitbringt, könnte mir vielleicht das Glück hold sein, daß sich wenigstens eine meiner annimmt. Also her damit !

@007ike: So geht das nicht - ich habe fest mit Deiner Freundin gerechnet !!!

Zu morgen: würde gerne dabei sein.Könnte aber etwas knapp werden mit 14.00.Wo wäre der Treffpunkt in Schmelz ?
Habe auch noch einen Platz frei im Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2003)

@007ike

ich will ja nur nicht, dass tozzi neben Ihr sitzt


----------



## Wiseman (20. Oktober 2003)

hi,

ich habe mich gerade mal durch die letzten 2 Seiten gekämpft ... zumindest haben wir immer 5 Sterne am Thread 

Also 19:00 Uhr wird bei Wiseman/2 etwas knapp. Da würde ich besser 20:00 Uhr vorschlagen, sonst wären meine Engelszungen umsonst gewesen 

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

ich schlage vor, dass der Rest sich schon ab 19.00 Uhr trifft, und wir fasten bis der Ritter kommt!
@007ike und tozzi: dann könnten wir auch die Test-Ergebnis-Besprechung dort machen??


----------



## tozzi (20. Oktober 2003)

19.00 Uhr ist gut, da habe ich 1 Stunde Zeit, mir etwas Mut anzutrinken, damit der Charme nur so aus mir heraussprudelt...
@moose: wie sieht es aus mit den 85% ?
Wer würde denn morgen alles mitfahren, ich denke, daß es bei mir klappt.


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn das Wetter nicht allzu grausam ist, dann würde ich mitkommen. Ich bräuchte halt eine Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## 007ike (20. Oktober 2003)

Also gut, Testergebnis Freitag besprechen. 19 uhr geht klar!


----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2003)

@moose: kann dich mitnehmen, du musst nur sagen, wo ich dich aufgabeln soll... so gegen 13.15 h ?

@tozzi: schick mal per pm deine email-adr, maile dir dann die anfahrtsskizze. alternativ können wir uns in schmelz treffen.


----------



## tozzi (20. Oktober 2003)

@moose:
Nehme Dich natürlich sehr gerne mit ! Brauche schließlich jemanden, der mir mit seinen Super-Klebeflicken aushilft.Wetter muß natürlich mitspielen. Aber bleibt noch die Frage: wo ist der Treffpunkt in Schmelz ?


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

kann fast überall in SB hinkommen. Am kürzesten wäre für mich ein Treffpunkt am Waldhaus (Studentenwohnheime).
Wie gesagt mache ich meine Teilnahme vom Wetter abhängig (leichter Regen ist okay ... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2003)

vielleicht sollten wir uns dann gegen ein uhr treffen, räder auf autos verteilen und zusammen hin fahren...
ich denke, am besten kommen wir dorthin, wo du bist moose. uni ? udine ?


----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2003)

ok, also:
wenn leichter regen oder weniger, dann treffen vor waldhaus/sportplatz gegen ein uhr.

@tozzi: kommst du auch dorthin ?


----------



## Moose (20. Oktober 2003)

goody!

Auch wenn es nicht regnet!!!


----------



## tozzi (21. Oktober 2003)

@moose: ja,komme mit. Aufgrund der Anfahrtskizze von leeqwar scheint es mir ratsam, Euch hinterherzufahren.Wetter scheint sich ja zu bessern.Wo ist Waldhaus/Sportplatz ?


----------



## Moose (21. Oktober 2003)

Da wo wir letztes Mal die "Ersatz-Klamotten" geholt haben!
Erinnerst Du Dich?


----------



## Moose (21. Oktober 2003)

... so, jetzt muss ich auch mal ganz kurzfristig absagen! 
Meine "erste Sportart" und meine "Arbeit" lassen sich heute nicht mit dem Nordsaarland verbinden.
Ich habe noch einen wichtigen Termin an der Sportmedizin, den ich leider nicht absagen sollte.
Werde NM noch anmailen und mich persönlich entschuldigen!!!

Wenn Ihr trotzdem fahrt, dann viele Grüsse und viel Spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (21. Oktober 2003)

@tozzi: hab dir alternativen treffpunkt gemailt...


----------



## aloha (21. Oktober 2003)

hab ich doch tatsächlich verpasst, dass ihr Pizza essen gehn wollt!!
wenn es noch möglich wäre zwei leute mehr an den Tisch zu quetschen würde ich doch glatt in begleitung auch dort am Freitag auftauchen. Falls nicht ist es auch nicht weiter tragisch!

bis denn


----------



## Moose (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aloha _
> *hab ich doch tatsächlich verpasst, dass ihr Pizza essen gehn wollt!!
> wenn es noch möglich wäre zwei leute mehr an den Tisch zu quetschen würde ich doch glatt in begleitung auch dort am Freitag auftauchen. Falls nicht ist es auch nicht weiter tragisch!
> 
> bis denn  *



Bitte bitte kommt doch mit!


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Oktober 2003)

Hab gerade Norberts Online Tagebuch gelesen, war bestimmt ne schöne Tour, wär ich auch gern dabei gewesen  aber, es gibt ja Aussicht auf eine Wiederholung


----------



## Moose (21. Oktober 2003)

Was für ein bescheidener Tag. Wäre ich doch bloß mitgefahren
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  !!!
Bitte bitte macht sowas bald wieder und nehmt uns daheim Gebliebenen alle mit!!


----------



## tozzi (21. Oktober 2003)

...war echt eine tolle Tour !
Und es hat nicht einmal geregnet- und danach gab es noch Kaffee und Kuchen !


----------



## leeqwar (21. Oktober 2003)

genau !
da habt ihr wirklich eine landschaftlich äusserst reizvolle tour verpasst. ätsch...

übrigens:
http://www.sr-online.de/programm/index.jsp?dir=19&aufklapp=91&akt=188&sonderDesc=984&id=185418


leider kann ich am freitag nicht mitkommen, da ich abends was vorhabe, was ich nicht verschieben kann. also kein platz für mich reservieren.


----------



## Moose (21. Oktober 2003)

... ja, macht mich nur alle fertig!
Der Tag war grausam! Und ich wäre wirklich gerne mit!!!
Habe NM schon geschrieben, dass er sowas nochmal machen soll!

Irgendwie gönne ich es Euch ja aber auch!


----------



## scotty23 (22. Oktober 2003)

waaaaahhhhhhhhhh

da wäre ich auch gerne mit     

naja wir können dort bestimmt mal mitfahren.


----------



## jon348 (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute

War ne schöne Tour gestern, hat Spass gemacht ..... 
denke das lässt sich bestimmt wiederholen, gibt da noch paar Touren Schmankerln ....

mfg
Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von jon348 _
> *Hi Leute
> 
> War ne schöne Tour gestern, hat Spass gemacht .....
> ...



Warum kommt Ihr nicht auch mit zum Pizza essen?


----------



## leeqwar (22. Oktober 2003)

@jon348: ja, hat wirklich spass gemacht. kann nur mein angebot wiederholen, dass ihe gerne auch mal mit uns in sb und umgebung hinter "express-nina"  herfahren könnt...

@moose: habe jon348 probiert zu begeistern, bei deiner studie mitzumachen


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

Er kann dann für meine Doktorarbeit Proband machen (da kriegt er voraussichtlich auch Geld dafür!).
Das wird aber Anfang 2004. Übrigens kommt Ihr anderen da auch in Frage (Radfahrer auf Regional-Niveau?!?! Ja!).

Das mit morgen Bahn-Fahren war übrigens ernst gemeint.
Hört sich saudoof an, ist es auch, ich werde es aber evtl. trotzdem tun! 
Ich habe mal die Trainingsvorbereitung von Ann Bancroft und Liv Arnesen gelesen (für deren Arktis und Antarktis Expeditionen  ).
Zur Gewöhnung an die Monotonie sind die auf (stillgelegten) Eisenbahngleisen gejoggt, Meile für Meile.
... da ich die erste mit dem MTB am Südpol sein möchte fange ich halt mal damit an!


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2003)

von den Temperaturen wird es morgen ja auch zur Antarktis passen, zumindest zum eingewöhnen 

Ich hätte übrigens 2004 im Frühjahr noch etwas Zeit übrig wie es aussieht


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2003)

Ach ja, was heißt denn eigendlich Regionalniveau?

In der Region in der z.B. Karl Platt trainiert, gibt es ein hohes Niveau und hier wo z.B. Lebowski und ich trainieren ist es nicht so doll???


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Ach ja, was heißt denn eigendlich Regionalniveau?
> 
> In der Region in der z.B. Karl Platt trainiert, gibt es ein hohes Niveau und hier wo z.B. Lebowski und ich trainieren ist es nicht so doll??? *



Na dann bist Du doch Top-Regional-Niveau!!!
Du weisst ja hoffentlich (nachdem Du Dich ja jetzt freiwillig gemeldet hast), dass dann a) Muskelbiopsien durchgeführt werden und b) verschiedene Verfahren zur Verbesserung des Fettstoffwechsels ausprobiert werden!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

Muskepbiopsie das ist doch Muskelentnahme oder? AUA  Was "verschiedene Verfahren zur Verbesserung des Fettstoffwechsels" dann sind, möcht ich gar nicht wissen, oh Weh armer 007ike


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

Muskelbiopsien - aber nur ganz kleine ...
(das muss man sich vorstellen wie so einen Tacker ... zack und schon hast Du ein Loch im Oberschenkel - natürlich nur ein ganz kleines!!!)

Was macht die Erkältung, Einheimischer?
Was machst Du morgen vormittag?


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

Wenn Du schon so fragst, vermutlich 3 Stunden Bahn fahren  

Also Fieber ist weg, fühl mich nur noch ein wenig schlapp, aber für im Kreis fahren sollte es reichen, danke der Nachfrage übrigens.
Gib mal mir mal ein paar Details wo und wann.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe: 9.00 Uhr. 
Das Leichtathletik Stadion ist gleich hinter dem Olympia Stützpunkt.
Also, wenn Du mitfährst, dann fahre ich auch mit!
( no pressure ! )


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

Dann richte mal den Pelzmantel, ich kann mir eigentlich nix schöneres vorstellen, als bei Eiseskälte morgens um 9Uhr 3 Stunden im Kreis zu fahren


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2003)

Irgendwie haben die im Fitnesstudio was falsch verstanden, habe heute so ca 30 min irgendwelche Maschinen bewegt und ne Stunde Spinning gemacht und war danach 300 g schwerer als zuvor! 

Ich hatte eigendlich als wichtigstes Ziel Gewichtsreduktion angegeben! 

Ist das normal so was?????


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2003)

Was soll denn mit meinen Muskelproben passieren?
Werden die gegrillt? Oder gekocht?

Man weiß es nicht, geheimnissvolle Sportmedizin!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

Ach 007ike, Du musst doch vor dem wiegen die Hantel wieder ablegen


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2003)

ups  !

He Mann, danke, die hab ich ja immer noch in der Hand, das erklärt auch das schwerfällige tippen.

Geh sie mal eben zurückbringen, ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *ups  !
> 
> He Mann, danke, die hab ich ja immer noch in der Hand, das erklärt auch das schwerfällige tippen.
> ...



Oh, Mann, das beste Bauchmuskel-Training ist abends - dann, wenn ich Eure Kommentare im Forum lese!
Klasse!!!

300g Muskeln aufgebaut in wieviel Minuten? Das ist stark, da melden wir Dich für die Mr. Olympia Wahl 2004 an (oder es reicht noch für 2003?)
Ronnie Coleman, wir haben einen Konkurenten!!!


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)




----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

:kotz:
:kotz:
:kotz:
:kotz:


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

Hey was macht Popeye hier, der soll doch Deerk suchen, na ja egal...

Was ist jetzt morgen fahren wir da mit?


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

Da würde ich doch pauschal mal ja sagen!
Ist zwar bekloppt, aber dann?!
Falls der Testpilot nicht auftaucht, dann kann die bald-bin-ich-richtige-Ärztin ja auch uns pieksen (letztes Mal hat sie mir allerdings das Desinfektionsspray direkt ins Ohr gesprüht!!!).
Nein. ernsthaft, wenn uns das zu dumm wird, dann können wir auch so eine Runde drehen! Oder wir fahren in der Leichtathletik-Halle (da ist die Bahn zwar nur 300 m lang, aber es ist schön warm und trocken!!!).

Du musst ja wahrscheinlich erst von Kirkel anfahren, oder?


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Was soll denn mit meinen Muskelproben passieren?
> Werden die gegrillt? Oder gekocht?
> 
> Man weiß es nicht, geheimnissvolle Sportmedizin! *



Na, wenn dann mit Pfefferminz-Soße!
:kotz:

Nein, die werden auf Enzyme und Triglyceride untersucht ...

... und dann werden sie gegrillt!


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2003)

He, wer sagt denn ich hätte Muskeln aufgebaut, vor allem beim Spinning? 

Die einzige Erklärung die ich habe, ist, dass ich mehr getrunken habe, als wie geschwitzt!

Aber mal im Ernst, irgendwie muß ich mir einen Diätplan suchen, denn seit ich nicht mehr regelmäßig bike, seit ca. 3 Wochen, hab ich 2 Kilo mehr!

Aber ich wollte doch 5 weniger, dass wären dann jetzt 7, so ne Sch...e! 

Vielleicht sollte ich es mal damit versuchen:

:kotz: 
:kotz:


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

Komm lieber öfter mit uns radeln!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

> Du musst ja wahrscheinlich erst von Kirkel anfahren, oder?



So siehts aus, wo sollen wir uns treffen und wann?


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich würde sagen 9.30 reicht.
Normalerweise muss der Proband vorher Blut lassen und ich meine, er hätte 9.00 Uhr gesagt. Falls er ab 9.00 Uhr schon auf dem Rad sitzt, dann fährt er die erste halbe Stunde halt solo.
Ich werde so gegen 9.15 an der Sportmedizin sein, dort wo Du mit tozzi auch hingekommen bist (Sporthalle 6 ...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

Ok, ich bin dann 9.15 vor Halle 6, ich hoffe es gibt keinen Schnee morgen


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

Na dann bis morgen!
Schnee??? Da muss ich ja noch die Winterreifen draufmachen!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub es geht noch ohne, ist nur Schneeregen gemeldet, ich nehme für den Notfall eine Packung Nägel mit, dann können wir uns Spikereifen bauen, allerdings könnte dann das fahren in der Halle zu Problemen führen


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

ok, und ich bringe noch meine Lawinensonde und die Schaufel mit!

Schlaf gut!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2003)

Ok, bis morgen früh, auch Dir eine gute Nacht.


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

... momentan sind wir mit der Organisation einer Frau für tozzi beschäftigt. 
Nach dem letzten Casting und der Inspektion einer engeren Auswahl haben wir jetzt eine Dame gefunden, die neben blond auch noch solo ist! 
Jetzt müssen wir sie nur noch von der Angst befreien, am Freitag unter gröhlenden Mountainbikern zu sitzen, die sich die ganze Zeit Insider-Witze erzählen ... wir tun unser bestes!


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2003)

... tozzi, falls Du blond gar nicht magst!?

... sie ist bestimmt auch bereit sich noch die Haare zu färben (... oder wir übernehmen das!)


----------



## Wiseman (23. Oktober 2003)

... wo eigentlich Bier herkommt. Jetzt weis ich es!

vom "goldenen Ochsen"

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (23. Oktober 2003)

Ist eigentlich Off-Thread und sogar Off-Forum, aber kommt jemand am Samstag mit Hockey spielen?

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *Ist eigentlich Off-Thread und sogar Off-Forum, aber kommt jemand am Samstag mit Hockey spielen?
> 
> Grüße, *



Wenn Du mir die Uhrzeit sagst ... ?
Haben die sich schon auf einen Termin geeinigt?


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *... wo eigentlich Bier herkommt. Jetzt weis ich es!
> 
> vom "goldenen Ochsen"
> ...



Na, in Ulm weiss das jedes kleine Kind!


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

So, nette Tour! 72 km auf der Tartan-Bahn. Wir haben zwischendurch aber mal die Richtung gewechselt!
Windig war's! Und kalt! Und Höhenmeter haben wir nicht sehr viele gemacht!


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Habt ihr jetzt einen Drehwurm?

Habt ihr mitbekommen, dass es nur 3 °C sind?
So viel hab ich gar nicht zum anziehen um da zu fahren!


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Habt ihr jetzt einen Drehwurm?
> 
> Habt ihr mitbekommen, dass es nur 3 °C sind?
> So viel hab ich gar nicht zum anziehen um da zu fahren! *



Der Einheimische ist direkt weiter in die Stadt gefahren, um sich Überschuhe zu kaufen, und ich suche gerade bei Ebay nach solchen!!!
Naja, grenzwertig war es schon ... vor allem der Wind.


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab mit Überschuhen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Daher hab ich mir Winterschuhe gekauft, ziehe darin Wollsocken an und wenns hefig wird noch Windbreakersocken. Alles andere hilft nicht wirklich, jedenfalls bei mir. Bin aber auch extremer Fußfrierer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

zum Bahnrad fahren kann ich noch die Bahn am Schanzenberg
empfehlen, mit Steilkurven!!
Die Bahn liegt im Wald, das ist mehr Schatten.

In diesem Sinne

Vega970


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

ukjhfbkvn kjxkjnxfdnkjxvc xdjnfnkjdfn ach Mist, hab vergessen die Handschuhe auszuziehen  

So bin auch wieder zu Hause und am auftauen, Überschuhe gibts in SB keine vernünftigen, ich konnte allerdings mangels Schloss nur in den Apotheken schauen, werd jetzt auch mal online suchen. 
Obenrum wars echt Ok, aber die Füsse... brrrrrr Eiskalt, so Tee ist fertig... nein nicht zum trinken zum über die Füsse kippen  

Sorry, mir ist noch etwas schwindelig vom Kreise fahren


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

Überschuhe bei ebay


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Überschuhe von der Eifelblume, die können nur gut sein, ich glaub da schlag ich zu


----------



## Wiseman (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> 
> Wenn Du mir die Uhrzeit sagst ... ?
> Haben die sich schon auf einen Termin geeinigt? *



Mail von Stephan sollte eigentlich schon rausgegangen sein. Er hat mangels Rückmeldungen mal Samstag 11:00-14:00 Uhr vorgeschlagen.

Wo kauft ihr eigentlich nochmal die Sachen ein? eBay? Ich kann mich nicht mehr an den anderen Link erinnern ...

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Überschuhe von der Eifelblume, die können nur gut sein, ich glaub da schlag ich zu  *



Wie wäre es mit Versandkosten sparen?
Welche Grösse nimmst Du denn? Und welche, da gibt es ja zwei verschiedene (ich bin für die mit dem gelben Schuh drunter ...).


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Ja toll, die hätt ich auch gern, aber die gibts nicht in meiner Grösse  und ob die andern auch taugen wenn man mal absteigen muss


----------



## Christina (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich will auch! Meine Überschuhe vom letzten Winter haben in Münsingen schon nicht wirklich gehalten.   Einen Winter mit der Reiseleitung werden sie also garantiert nicht überleben! Ich bin daher auch an dem "Eifelblume"-Angebot interessiert, und zwar die mit den gelben Schuhen drin, die sehen am stabilsten aus.
Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso die zu so unterschiedlichen Preisen verkauft werden.  Wenn ich Sofortkauf bei der Auktion mache, die am 26.10. ausläuft, kosten sie 13, und der Startpreis für die aktuellste Auktion ist 16. Versteht das jemand???
Wie auch immer, damit das nicht wieder an Moose hängen bleibt, erkläre ich mich bereit, eine Anfrage bzgl. Sammelbestellung an Eifelblume zu schicken. Wer Interesse hat, melde sich bitte bis morgen mittag.


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

Ok, hier die "Bestellung":
Zwei Paar von denen mit den gelben Schuhen drin, einmal in Grösse 38 1/2 - 40 (lonnimo) und einmal in 40 1/2 - 42 (moose, damit meine Wanderschuhe auch reinpassen!).
Vielleicht macht uns der verkäufer ja einen Sonderpreis???

Danke, dass Du das mit der Anfrage in die Hand nimmst!!!

... ich muss jetzt noch 90 min Ergo fahren - was für ein Tag!
naja, wenigstens ist es windstill am OSP.

Christina, wenn Du Lust hast, auch Ergo zu fahren ...?! 
Lonnimo wird auch gerade überredet!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Das ist aber nett, da es ja die gelben nicht für mich gibt, schaue ich mich noch ein bischen um, sollte ich nix finden werde ich die blauen von Eifelblume nehmen, ich sag aber noch früh genug Bescheid, danke für dein Angebot Christina.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Das ist aber nett, da es ja die gelben nicht für mich gibt, schaue ich mich noch ein bischen um, sollte ich nix finden werde ich die blauen von Eifelblume nehme, ich sag aber noch früh genug Bescheid, danke für dein Angebot Christina. *



Blau???  
Es war schon kalt heute morgen ...!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Ja ich dachte halt, passt farblich zu meinen Zehen


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Ja ich dachte halt, passt farblich zu meinen Zehen  *



    
... mit Stil a là Feng-Shuii!

Hahahahahahhahahaha!

So - Schluß mit lustig, jetzt geht es auf's Ergo ....


----------



## aloha (23. Oktober 2003)

ich hatte bisher mit überschuhen noch nie warme füsse bekommen, ich finde die bringen echt überhaupt nichts. 
Das einzig wahre bei Kälte sind nun mal Winterschuhe!!!
Sind nur leider die teuere alternative.
deshalb kauft man die Teile am besten im Sommer dann sind sie super billig.
toller Tip was?!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Ja gaaaanz toller Tip, ich schau mal was man jetzt dafür hinlegen muss  

@moose

viel Spass auf dem Ergo, wenns Dir zu warm wird, stell das Teil einfach ins Freie


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

So auf die schnelle, kann ich sagen, dass es wohl doch Überschuhe werden unter 150 ist da wohl nix drin mit Winterschuhen, auser für die Damen (Größe 39-41) da gibts ein 2001er Modell von Shimano bei H&S für 49,90, vieleicht gefällts.


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

mein Rahmen hat einen Riß am Tredlager! Ich mach aber auch alles kaputt! Selbst ein Cannondale!

          

Zum Glück gibt´s da lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Hääää??? Wie hast denn das fertig gebracht, das is echt mies, ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass die Garantieabwicklung schnell über die Bühne geht, warst Du schon bei deinem Händler?

@tozzi

kauf Dir ein Pace


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Der Händler hat den Riss gefunden.

Hatte es dort wegen dem knacken!

Alles was normalerweise knackt ist bereits in einer Fettpackung und es knackt ja nicht immer.
Da es das fast von Anfang an macht, müßte es sich um einen Materialfehler handeln!

Jetzt gibt es einen neuen Hauptrahmen. Aber erst kommt noch ein Kundendienst Mann der es sich genau ansieht. Denn der Riss ist unter dem Lack oder scheint dort zu sein. Um sicher zu gehen muß hier der Lack abgekratzt werden. (Was auch für die von Anfang an Theorie spricht`)

2 bis 3 Wochen soll es dauern bis der neue da ist.

Zum Glück hab ich mein Corratec noch nicht verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

würde mir aber nochmal ein Cannondale kaufen und kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht kaufe ich mir auch noch eins!


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

so ein f 800 sl würde mich noch reizen


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Meine Rede zwei Bike`s sind besser als keins  
Ein Riss ist ja auch bei jedem Hersteller mal drinn, da bleibt auch Cannondale nicht vor verschont bzw, deren Kunden, sogar Klein Rahmen sollen gelegentlich brechen, gell Moose  
Hmm, das f 800 sl  ist ein schönes Bike ohne Frage, willst Du das jetzt noch zusätzlich zu deinem Jekyll oder anstatt dessen, weil ja HT


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

dazu!

damit ich in Zukunft vor der selben Frage stehe wie du! Welches Radel hätten´s denn gerne??

Im Winter fahre ich nicht mehr im Wald sondern viele Feldwege, da ist ein HT besser, wegen einfacher zu pflegen.

Ansonsten geht ohne das Jekyll nichts!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

@Christina,

wenn Ihr ne Sammelbestellung macht, hätte ich gern die hier: Super stabile Neopren Überschuhe / Booties XL Größe 44-45  

Danke schonmal.

@007ike

wenn Du das verwirklichst mit dem F800SL, wette ich mit Dir, das auch im Sommer einiges ohne das Jekyll geht, so ein HT hat nicht nur im Winter Vorteile, vor allem wenns so was leckeres wie das F800SL wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Hab noch ein Focus Raven team im Angebot, hat komplett xt, louise 2004, skareb 2004, der Rahmen wiegt angeblich nur 1350g, sieht echt klasse aus. Wollte es Samstag mal ausprobieren. Daher weiß ich noch nicht ob ich ne tour mit euch zusammen hin bekomme........ würde aber schon sehr gerne.....naja mal sehen....erst gehen wir mal Pizza essen, werde vorher noch ne Einheit spinning einlegen


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

... entweder wir fahren zu wild, oder die Rahmen sind nicht mehr dass, was sie mal waren!!!

@Einheimischer: Die Schuhe bei H&S habe ich mir schon ein paar Stunden angeschaut ... .

Ich will auch ein zweites Bike! Ich will mein altes Kuwahara wieder zurück!!!


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Kuwahara, ?????

Ist das dein Ernst? das hab ich bei meiner intensiven Netzrecherche dabei gefunden:Kuwahara


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

:kotz:

Meins war noch ein echtes!
Ein altes! 
Ein Kuwahara Tiger!!! Hatte Daumenschalthebel und DX_Zeug dran.
Ich bringe Dir mal ein Bild mit!!!
... ich habe es so geliebt, bin in ganz Europa damit gewesen ...


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

> Kuwahara, ?????



 

zum Focus Raven Team kann ich nur eins sagen: SAUGEIL !!! ich hoffe dass darf man hier so offen schreiben, wenns das 2004er Modell ist, kaufen!!!


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

Jein!

Es hat einen echten! Teamrahmen auch in den Farben aus 2003, die XT ist auch 2003 aber die Louise und die skareb sind schon 2004.

Vielleicht können wir ja Samstag ne Runde drehen und dann könnte auch einheimischer mal sein testurteil abgeben ( nachdem es es gefahren ist!)


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

Für Testfahrten bin ich immer zu haben, vor allem wenn es um Race Hardtails  geht!
Moment mal... 1300 Gramm... Team Rahmen, das kann dann nur das SC sein, was der Heymanns vorige Saison durch die Trail geprügelt hat, ist das Ding blau weis und aus Scandium Rohren?


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2003)

blau, weiß, rot mit scandium Rohren, jupp


----------



## Moose (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Für Testfahrten bin ich immer zu haben, vor allem wenn es um Race Hardtails  geht!
> Moment mal... 1300 Gramm... Team Rahmen, das kann dann nur das SC sein, was der Heymanns vorige Saison durch die Trail geprügelt hat, ist das Ding blau weis und aus Scandium Rohren? *



Testfahrten müssen aber standardisiert sein!
Ich will auch Testfahren!

Ausserdem will ich Pizza essen gehen!
Hoffentlich hat Scotty23 gebucht!

@Einheimischer die potenzielle tozzeline fährt zumindestens Roller ... hilft das was?


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2003)

wenns das Bike ist das ich meine, willst Du anschliesend mehr als nur ne Testfahrt.
Roller fahrn ist schon mal ein Anfang denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> ... und DX_Zeug dran.
> *



Wenn Dir soviel dran liegt, ich habe noch einen DX-Umwerfer und eine DX-Kurbel im Keller.

Kann ich Dir zum Sammlerpreis verkaufen 

Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2003)

Hab jetzt schon Lust auf Pizza, oder Nudeln........


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wiseman _
> *
> 
> Wenn Dir soviel dran liegt, ich habe noch einen DX-Umwerfer und eine DX-Kurbel im Keller.
> ...



Wow!
Na, wenn ich mal wieder Plus auf dem Konto habe können wir darüber reden! Wird aber noch ein paar Monate dauern ...


----------



## scotty23 (24. Oktober 2003)

Moin moin,

klar habe ich schon gebucht, oder meint Ihr ich habe Lust
mich von einer Horde hungriger Mountainbiker durch die Stadt 
jagen zu lassen die haben ja noch nicht mal ein 
Nummmmmmernschild 


@007ike
weiß nicht ob dich das jetzt wirklich tröstet aber an meinem
LRS scheint sich jetzt auch langsam aber sicher der Hinterbau
zu zerbröseln. Dachte erst ich gucke schlecht, habe  dann 
aber den Thread hier noch mal angeschaut und festgestellt, dass der Riss genau an der gleichen Stelle ist  
Bei mir ist er nur noch nicht so groß 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57019&perpage=25&pagenumber=3


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)

Ihr macht Witze, oder?
Zwei Rahmenrisse???

Bitte, bitte nicht die Reiseleitung zur Verantwortung ziehen!!!

Das ist ja sowas von ärgerlich!!!
@Scotty2: was machst Du jetzt?


----------



## scotty23 (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Ihr macht Witze, oder?
> Zwei Rahmenrisse???
> 
> ...



Ne ne die Reiseleitung ist diesmal unschuldig   
Ist ganz klar ein Fall von mangelnder Pflege. 
In der mail von Centurion (im Centurion thread) steht, dass der Hinterbau wohl öfter kaputt geht und Centurion/Merida den überarbeiten wollen. 
Ich hoffe, dass meiner noch etwas hält und hätte dann gerne den überarbeiteten weil nochmal den gleichen möchte ich nicht unbedingt haben. Werde nächste Woche mal 
meinen tollen Händler kontaktieren. Centurion scheint wenigsten recht kulant zu sein.


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2003)

Mein bikehändler meint so ganz cool, ja die Industrie baut Räder, die nicht für diese Belastungen geeignet sind, für die sie eigendlich gedacht sind.

Echt Schade


----------



## scotty23 (24. Oktober 2003)

die Kohle kassiert die Industrie aber für Räder die einem 
suggerieren wesentlich höhere Belastungen auszuhalten.
Das Bike hat gerade mal 2500 km, wenn ich da an mein
treues Muddy Fox denke das ist mittlerweile 15 Jahre alt,
der Rahmen hält bestimmt noch 15 Jahre.
Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass die Industrie hier mal wieder
versucht schnelles Geld zu machen und nachher jammert 
wenn keiner mehr ein Bike kauft.


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2003)

ja, aber wir kaufen doch alle munter bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (24. Oktober 2003)

stimmt das ist eigentlich ziemlich beknackt  
die Sucht doch größer als der Verstand


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2003)

nochmals eine Frage, bei dir ist auch ein Riss im Rahmen??


----------



## scotty23 (24. Oktober 2003)

ne der Rahmen ist i.O., es ist der Hinterbau, hier findest Du ein
Foto, aber wie gesagt ist bei mir der Riss noch nicht so 
groß......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57019&perpage=25&pagenumber=3


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2003)

He das is ja krass!

Selbst wenn er nicht so groß ist würde ich da mit nicht mehr fahren. Wenn der Hinterbau hier bricht kannst du nen schönen Abflug machen! Hast du noch Garantie?

Mein Riss sieht man von Außen gar nicht, mußt das Innenlager ausbauen.


----------



## scotty23 (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich zeige mal wieder Mut zur Lücke 
also am Samstag fahre ich auf jeden Fall damit.

Nächste Woche bringe ich das Ding dann zu Händler, Garantie habe ich noch ist ja erst 8 Monate alt.


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2003)

naja, dann aber keine 2 meter drops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2003)

Hey Scotty23, das ist ja echt mies, wenn Du willst kannst Du für Samstag mein Fully haben und ich fahr mit dem Hardtail, müsstetst Du halt nur hier abholen.


----------



## Wiseman (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *Moin moin,
> ... an meinem
> LRS scheint sich jetzt auch langsam aber sicher der Hinterbau
> ...



AHHHH KRISE!!! 

Wie könnt ihr es wagen in meiner Gegenwart eine Serie von Rahmenrissen zu produzieren?!? *DreimalaufHolzklopf* *SalzüberSchulterstreu* *Exorzismus*

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie zerbrechlich Carbon ist? Ich habe keine Lust der nächste zu sein weil ich dann
a) bitterliche Tränen weinen muss
b) kein Geld für einen neuen Rahmen habe, da keine Garantie mehr

Teufelaustreibende Grüße,


----------



## Moose (24. Oktober 2003)

Wiseman, ich halte Dir auch die Daumen!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2003)

Ja ich halte auch die Daumen mit und bei der Gelegenheit auch mir selbst, ich hab auch keine Garantie mehr, glaub ich jedenfalls.


----------

